# Drip recommendation



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

As promised 2018 is the year of new brew methods for me.

Once again there is sooooo much choice, overwhelmed again!

I have an Aeropress for work.

I now have a gooseneck kettle.

I have backed the voom works scales (these should arrive in March, we'll see).

I'm now looking at Chemex/V60/Kalita wave.

Any recommendations? If I go for V60 should I get glass/ceramic or will plastic do the same job?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a V 60 decanter style, pretty simple and quick to use.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

V60 - all do the same job, plastic bounces, ceramic easiest to keep clean.

Chemex if you are making 2 or 3 mugs at a time, most often. Go for a smaller cone if typically making 1 mug (maybe even 2 smaller cones & brew consecutive cups when the need arises).

Otherwise, they all do essentially the same thing. Kalita Wave white papers in both sizes can be intermittent regarding stock (I'm currently using 155 white papers in my 185 because of this, but no big deal if pulse pouring). V60 be sure to stick to the same country of manufacture of paper (Japan, or Holland - check small print when ordering).

Not sure I'd bother with the 155 Kalita Wave.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like there's a V60 in pay it forward that nobody's replied to yet.


----------

